# Phrag Paul Eugene Conroy



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2008)

The whole plant


----------



## Gilda (Jun 6, 2008)

:drool:WOW !!!! WOW!!!! WOW !!!!!! Stunning , beautiful and breath taking !! :clap:How old is this plant ? I want mine to look like that !


----------



## Gilda (Jun 6, 2008)

*PS*

What size pot is it in ?


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2008)

Gilda said:


> What size pot is it in ?



It's in about an 8" pot, and is my only successful plant growing S/H. I've had the plant for about six years. It was almost blooming size when I got it.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 6, 2008)

That's spectacular! Congrats!:clap:


----------



## Candace (Jun 6, 2008)

Wowza.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a bunch of Phrag! Good growing Ross:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! And very spectacular....!
Jean-Pierre


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh yes, the blooming is very impressive!!! my plant is not just as strong as yours, and I did not see one bloom for over one year now!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2008)

Shame its not a good grower and flowerer.

( sick Aussie humour )


----------



## paphreek (Jun 7, 2008)

Roy said:


> Shame its not a good grower and flowerer.
> 
> ( sick Aussie humour )



Not only that, this thing's a damn drunk. It fell over the other night. I guess it can't hold its fertilizer very well.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 7, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Beautiful!

Joanne


----------



## Ernie (Jun 8, 2008)

You've outdone yourself Ross! Simply spectacular! 

-Ernie


----------



## e-spice (Jun 8, 2008)

Superbly grown! Great job!

e-spice


----------



## Phyrex (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy sheep. That's just magnificent!!


----------



## Elena (Jun 8, 2008)

Meh, I think it's nothing special......







Only kidding, it's absolutely fantastic


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2008)

That is one impressive plant!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2008)

:drool: :drool: :drool:UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 9, 2008)

Just incredibly grown! Great job!

:drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 9, 2008)

What's the cross Ross? Super dupper job Dude!!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 9, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> What's the cross Ross? ....



Phrag. Paul Eugene Conroy = (wallisii x longifolium)


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

Spectacular display... Congrats....


----------

